# Nick Diaz Is No Fan Of Frank Shamrocks



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Diaz's Comments on Frank......



> “I feel I am the perfect candidate for this fight. Shamrock thinks he can beat guys with styles like me…. I don’t care about the weight. I feel more energetic. My strength is great. I hit harder. I like this fight because I will be able to control what goes on when we’re on the ground…. Frank can talk all he wants, but I’m going to beat him up. Let’s see how much he fights back.’’


Link....http://mmamania.com/2009/03/12/mma-quick-quote-nick-diaz-salutes-frank-shamrock/

This is shaping up to be a sweet grudge match.:thumbsup:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

JP, I challenge you to a sig bet for this event. Plus I'm dumping all my points on Diaz too 

I love that pic!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thus the reason Frank and co. decided on fighting Diaz.






I'm a sucker for shit talking


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

HexRei said:


> JP, I challenge you to a sig bet for this event. Plus I'm dumping all my points on Diaz too
> 
> I love that pic!


You're on big dog.

What you got in mind?

Besides having no credits???:laugh:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

J.P. said:


> You're on big dog.
> 
> What you got in mind?
> 
> Besides having no credits???:laugh:


I may be poor but I have my pride! And scrappy demeanor!

I propose the loser has to carry a reasonably long sig picked by the winner... twenty words or so max? No NSFW stuff?

PS, Big Dog is a badass robot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1czBcnX1Ww


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

HexRei said:


> I may be poor but I have my pride! And scrappy demeanor!
> 
> I propose the loser has to carry a reasonably long sig picked by the winner... twenty words or so max? No NSFW stuff?
> 
> ...


Damn, you should get that constant hummmm checked out, it doesn't sound healthy.

What do you mean by NSFW?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Damn, you should get that constant hummmm checked out, it doesn't sound healthy.


That's the hum of mechanical excellence, my friend. Did you see when did dude kicked it at 35 seconds, or when it walked across ice at 1:25? And keep in mind, that thing weighs over 200 lbs itself, and those packs its carrying weight 350 lbs. And its more graceful than most horses. Fast forward to the part where it jumps the hurdle! ROBOTS R SWEET!



> What do you mean by NSFW?


 Oh, Not Safe For Work. Also known as Not Work Safe (NWS). I work from home but y'know, some of the other members have bosses lookin over their shoulders...


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

HexRei said:


> That's the hum of mechanical excellence, my friend. Did you see when did dude kicked it at 35 seconds, or when it walked across ice at 1:25? And keep in mind, that thing weighs over 200 lbs itself, and those packs its carrying weight 350 lbs. And its more graceful than most horses. Fast forward to the part where it jumps the hurdle! ROBOTS R SWEET!


Frank Shamrock would kick that robots ass.




HexRei said:


> Oh, Not Safe For Work Also known as Not Work Safe (NWS). I work from home but y'know, some of the other members have bosses lookin over their shoulders...


Nah, I'm not into way out sigs. Just something to let you know that you lost to me.:thumbsup:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Nah, I'm not into way out sigs. Just something to let you know that you lost to me.:thumbsup:


So these pictures of your mom are out of question huh...  J/K me neither, I just want Diaz repped in your sig when I win!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

HexRei said:


> So these pictures of your mom are out of question huh...  J/K me neither, I just want Diaz repped in your sig when I win!


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

And let the trash talking begin! I gotta admit I do like a good old trash talk b4 a fight every once in a while, this match up is gonna be awesome and I cant wait for all the shenanigans!


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Go Diablo!!!!
Nick Diaz is da man fo sho


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Rooting for Diaz all the way...that is the sweetest picture in MMA history lol, love it!


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Nick looks like hes doing stare down for a fight and Shamrock looks like hes doing a GAP commercial.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

I can't wait for Frank to absolutely demolish Diaz. Who gives Frank Shamrock the finger when a hand is outstretched to him? Nick Diaz is dead to me.

Also, Frank was right, Diaz needs to put a suit in his wardrobe, dude looks homeless.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Between Nate and Nick- I haven't seen anyone flip the bird face to face since Jr. High school. With Nick- why flip Frank off when you can just tell him "F*ck you" to his face? Diaz will be Diaz and I can't to see Frank bloody up his face worse than KJ Noons did.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow I love watching Frank make Nick feel like an idiot.

Frank is the king of hyping fights. If he would do one more fight with the UFC Against maybe Bisping or someone else who would bring a fan base and talk crap It would be the most entertaining thing ever.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

HexRei said:


> PS, Big Dog is a badass robot
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1czBcnX1Ww


My brother showed me that a while ago. I find the way it walks really creepy. :confused05:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Say What??


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Haha yea I saw that interview. Nick Diaz cracks me up.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Say What??


bahahaha that interview rocks! Diaz has some serious ADD, lol


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Frank is the man. Dude is so smart and articulate, not even those goofy-ass braces take away from it. How can you not like his candidness about everything?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Here's a video of the full press conference! Not sure how to embed it.

http://vimeo.com/3617975


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Let the trash talking begin!:thumb02:


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> i really hope nick diaz is never in the ufc ever again...
> 
> complete scum


Sif, Nick Diaz has had some serious awesome fights, easily one of the most exciting fighters around these days


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Wow I love watching Frank make Nick feel like an idiot.
> 
> Frank is the king of hyping fights. If he would do one more fight with the UFC Against maybe Bisping or someone else who would bring a fan base and talk crap It would be the most entertaining thing ever.


Bisping would completely destroy Frank in minutes, i cant believe you would think any different


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

How so? They are both well rounded strikers and well rounded ground fighters?

Bispings only clear advantage would be wrestling.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Bisping is naturally bigger than Shammie so he'd have a size advantage. I'd actually say Frank is probably the better wrestler, and Bisping the better striker.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Man I hope its a one sided fight for Shamrock, someones needs to teach Diaz a lesson. Pot smoking, coming into a fight 9 lbs overweight, flipping off your opponent at a press conference. I usually cheer for my favorite fighters to win (which shamrock is a favorite fighter of mine) but this time I'm also cheering for Diaz to loose.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

LOL POT SMOKING OH NO! I heard some fighters drink too!


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> How so? They are both well rounded strikers and well rounded ground fighters?
> 
> Bispings only clear advantage would be wrestling.


Bispings better with his standup IMO and he has age on his side which is a big help.

Nick smokes pot OMG. Frank took steroids so whats worse for the sport?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Doesn't mean he would destroy Frank.

Bisping doesn't have Cung Le's stand up and Frank stood and traded with Cung for 3 rounds.

I'm not saying Bisping wouldn't win but it would be close.

And why do you think Frank took steroids? The guy has always been small compared to his opponents.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I am totally impressed Nick knows more than 6 words, even if barely. I want to see him lose so badly, but everytime that happens, he or his brother end up winning...so I'll probably end up putting credits on him. That's called logic! :confused05:


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Doesn't mean he would destroy Frank.
> 
> Bisping doesn't have Cung Le's stand up and Frank stood and traded with Cung for 3 rounds.
> 
> ...


Frank was getting owned ansd embarrassed by cung lee everytime cung would put together a good combo and there were many Frank would want to touch gloves like good job for a rookie. When cung would knock him down he would stay on the ground and waive cung to get down and join him. So imo he didnt have much of a choice how that fight stayed up cause cung lee kept it up. Also when Frank fought tito before they were testing he was 198 and built like a shit house, look at the old tapes its easy to see he was using steroids like his brother ken. Nothing against Frank he just severely overrates himself and so do you.



Aaronyman said:


> he's the Sean Avery of mma except worse....can't stand him


Nicks fights are way more entertaining then sean sherks and he dont use steroids and kos people, does sherk KO people?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

jcal said:


> Frank was getting owned ansd embarrassed by cung lee everytime cung would put together a good combo and there were many Frank would want to touch gloves like good job for a rookie. When cung would knock him down he would stay on the ground and waive cung to get down and join him. So imo he didnt have much of a choice how that fight stayed up cause cung lee kept it up. Also when Frank fought tito before they were testing he was 198 and built like a shit house, look at the old tapes its easy to see he was using steroids like his brother ken. Nothing against Frank he just severely overrates himself and so do you.


He also rocked Cung before the end of ronud 3 and almost finished him.

Frank never tried to take him down so I'm not sure why you think he couldn't have.

Also Frank was small he was in good shape but he wasn't huge and his brother using steroids really has nothing to do with him since by that time he was training seperatly.

Also if you've ever heard Frank talk he is probably the last guy in the MMA world who would take roids because he really tries to take care of his body.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

i loved in that fight where cung caught frank's sad little pushkick and threw him away like it wasn't a thing!


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> He also rocked Cung before the end of ronud 3 and almost finished him.
> 
> Frank never tried to take him down so I'm not sure why you think he couldn't have.
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly Cung Le has a very good wrestling background before he was well known for martial arts. Framk took steroids just look at him 10 years ago and now hes shrunk big time and he doesnt have muscles popping out all over the place like he did b4 hes dropped 25 lbs with age? thats unusual


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

He has an ok wrestling background but he hasn't shown it before Frank didn't try to take him down because he wanted to put on a show and because of that he did lose. However he didn't do that badly and was starting to turn the tide before Cung destroyed his arm.

He hasn't dropped any weight at all.

He was 195 when he was the UFC MW champion and he is 195 now.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

It is ridiculous to claim that somebody used steroids because they had a better physique when they were 10 years younger.:thumbsdown:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> He has an ok wrestling background but he hasn't shown it before Frank didn't try to take him down because he wanted to put on a show and because of that he did lose. However he didn't do that badly and was starting to turn the tide before Cung destroyed his arm.
> 
> He hasn't dropped any weight at all.
> 
> He was 195 when he was the UFC MW champion and he is 195 now.


He said at the press conference interviews a few days ago that he is 183 pounds.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Considering he's been weighing in at 185 for the majority of his fights.

He is probably losing weight so that he doesn't need to cut to 179. 

However he has never really cut weight and he is the same size as he's always been.










Does he look much smaller now? Really he looks huge.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

J.P. said:


> It is ridiculous to claim that somebody used steroids because they had a better physique when they were 10 years younger.:thumbsdown:


That might be true if you're talking about 17 vs. 27, but when you're talking 27 vs 37, it becomes much more valid.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Considering he's been weighing in at 185 for the majority of his fights.
> 
> He is probably losing weight so that he doesn't need to cut to 179.
> 
> However he has never really cut weight and he is the same size as he's always been.


I wish I had the link to the interview on hand, because he also says in that same interview that as he has gotten older, he has gotten smaller, and that he only fought at 199 because that was the class they had available to him back then. 

not that it proves anything about roids, just the body aging.










WAR BABY DIAZ!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Well yea he put on weight to fight at 199 but that doesn't mean he was on roids at all.

He was never naturally 195 he bulked up to get that big.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

You dont and I dont know but I have my suspisions, and who won the cung Le fight anyway? Frank only proved he couldnt hang with him right? cause he obviously didnt and I dont need any excuses he lost thats that. And if Diaz kicks his ass what are ya gonna say? I cant wait


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Frank isn't a better striker then Cung but he did prove that his striking is good enough to go three rounds with a world class level guy and land some good shots of his own.

And Nick isn't that good of a fighter he got beaten by Noons badly and really hasn't been impressive in a long time.

Frank will destroy Nick.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Frank isn't a better striker then Cung but he did prove that his striking is good enough to go three rounds with a world class level guy and land some good shots of his own.
> 
> And Nick isn't that good of a fighter he got beaten by Noons badly and really hasn't been impressive in a long time.
> 
> Frank will destroy Nick.


Why don't you put your money where your mouth is, and drop all your points when the vbookie bet goes up then? I'm gonna.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I would if the odds are right. If he's a huge favorite there is no point.

But with the right odds I'm going to throw real money on Frank because this is an easy win.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Thus the reason Frank and co. decided on fighting Diaz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As for the battle of wits, Frank beats Nick hands down.


----------



## RAMPAGEFAN44 (May 13, 2008)

God them Diaz brothers are such pieces of shit

War Shamrock


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I would if the odds are right. If he's a huge favorite there is no point.


Well, the point would be to prove you actually have faith in your fighter  I'll be betting on Nick either way...


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I have a huge amount of faith in Frank however I'm going to bet on other fights and if he has bad odds there is no point putting all my points on him.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Haha, the hype for this fight is definitely living up to my expectations. Isn't it weird how both Frank and Ken Shamrock are both really funny dudes but Frank's actually trying to be whereas Ken's just unintentionally hilarious.

Hopefully Diaz can make this a decent fight cos I've got Frank winning, it's just a question of how much he has to work for it IMO.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I heard he's not a fan of Ayn Rand novels either.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I heard he loves Dostoyevsky and Milton though. And Berenstein Bears.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I think all sports need a few bad apples like the Diaz brothers. Grudge matches are great, and as long as they both back it up in there fights, I say keep it going.

They dont need to be the spokesperson for mma, but it breaks up the monotony. Really lookin forward to this fight.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Gluteal Cleft said:


> That might be true if you're talking about 17 vs. 27, but when you're talking 27 vs 37, it becomes much more valid.


How so?  I was under the impression that a dirty drug test was proof of steroid use, not a good physique.

He fought at MW in the UFC which back then I beleive was 195, and he fights at MW now which is 185. 10 lb difference, so naturally he's gonna look smaller. Either way the title that Frank held in the UFC became the LHW title. It went from MW to LHW. 

He fights at a lighter weight now, so he looks smaller. To accuse him of steroid use because he's not as big as he was when he was in his twenties is a complete joke.

Especially when he's fighting at a lighter weight.

It's funny how quick people are to accuse of steroids. It couldn't just be that Frank was in the prime of his life at 27 and he's in his late 30s now?


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

"I've talked to Frank Shamrock many times. Frank Shamrock will lead you to believe that we've never talked and we completely have hated each other forever and everything else. He's a weird guy. He's a very, very weird guy. I can't explain it. Frank is a weird guy. Quote from Dana White


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

http://www.sherdog.com/videos/recent/Frank-Shamrock-on-Diaz-Ken-Shamrock-1953


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

wow the dude sold his brother down the river and then some.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> Frank isn't a better striker then Cung but he did prove that his striking is good enough to go three rounds with a world class level guy and land some good shots of his own.
> 
> And Nick isn't that good of a fighter he got beaten by Noons badly and really hasn't been impressive in a long time.
> 
> Frank will destroy Nick.


Damn straight, id rep you if i could.

I love these noobs who think Bisping has better striking then Frank...are you for real?

Cung Le would knock Bispings head clean off....Bispings never fought a striker like Cung Le....not even close. He fought Rashed back when Rashad wasn't near the striker he is now. Bispings best striking opponent... Chris Leben...lol yeah hes a talented striker that Leben.:confused05::confused03:

Way back in the day....Diaz caught Lawler with a nice punch...that does not make Diaz a good striker. If that's the case i guess Paulo Thiago is now considered a dangerous striker.

Diaz has good BJJ, but has rarely shown black-belt form, imo Nate's jitz is a little better.

Nick's a disgruntled, semi-retarded loser. :thumbsdown:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

rygu said:


> Nick's a disgruntled, semi-retarded *caveman*. :thumbsdown:


fixed that for you...

But I still want Diaz to win this :dunno:, lol.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

rygu said:


> Damn straight, id rep you if i could.
> 
> I love these noobs who think Bisping has better striking then Frank...are you for real?
> 
> ...


Dude your out of your mind if you think shamrocks stricking is better than bispings and cung le would lose to so many middleweights its just stupid. How bout Belfort or nate or anderson or cote or lindland, akiyama, grove, okami or hendrson or wandy? Lawler too.:confused02:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

jcal said:


> Dude your out of your mind if you think shamrocks stricking is better than bispings and cung le would lose to so many middleweights its just stupid. How bout Belfort or nate or anderson or cote or lindland, akiyama, grove, okami or hendrson or wandy? Lawler too.:confused02:


LOL @ trying to tell me Kendall Grove would have a chance in fu*king hell against Cung Le. :confused05:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Cung would sweep Grove all day just for laughs.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

rygu said:


> LOL @ trying to tell me Kendall Grove would have a chance in fu*king hell against Cung Le. :confused05:


Oh ye4ah I forgot how good Cung lee is on the ground LOL and how much mma experience he has. Like I said Dude your out of your mind.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

rygu said:


> Nick's a disgruntled, semi-retarded loser. :thumbsdown:


How the hell can you call diaz a "loser"? he's probably more successful at his craft than most of us will ever be at ours.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

as for cung lee heres something I read on another mma site i kinda like it " how can you be rated in the top 10 if you havent beaten a top 20 fighter? makes sense. And rygu nothing personal Imo i just dont think he has the mma game down enough yet. I know what he does well Ive been watching him for years.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

jcal said:


> as for cung lee heres something I read on another mma site i kinda like it " how can you be rated in the top 10 if you havent beaten a top 20 fighter? makes sense. And rygu nothing personal Imo i just dont think he has the mma game down enough yet. I know what he does well Ive been watching him for years.


I can respect your opinion, i take nothing personal here.

Does Cung Le have a good all-around MMA game? Of course not, he's a striker. A damn good one as well.

In my opinion, Frank is most definitely a top-20 fighter. Frank may not be great at anything... but he is good at everything and really has no weaknesses.

I feel too many people downplay his rank and abilities because he hasn't fought in the UFC since way back in the day. 

As for Kendall Grove... he'd most likely get KO'd by Cung going for a takedown, and KO'd if he tried to stand. No way in hell Grove could have took the shots Frank took from Cung without .....dying.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

rygu said:


> I can respect your opinion, i take nothing personal here.
> 
> Does Cung Le have a good all-around MMA game? Of course not, he's a striker. A damn good one as well.
> 
> ...


Good cause this is all just fun, almost anybody can win another on a different day i believe and the kendall thing well I was just thinking of the ground game I know Cung is a great striker and I liked watching him fight even back in the day when I didnt understand that sport he was king of. Plus he made my day by beating Frank "the great one" shamrock.


----------

